# Fancy rat breeders? (west midlands)



## xxrachxx (Jan 1, 2009)

I am after some rats! I've waited for YEARS to have pet rats again! I will soon be in a position to get some more!! 
My previous rats came from pet shops. I read the thing about rodent farms and I was pretty shocked! Im not suprised half of them wanted to chew my hands off! 
I've just moved back to the west midlands! (woohoo!) typed in rat breeders in google and im having trouble finding which ones are still breeding. Half of the websites are very old too.
I will consider rescues in the future. I'd like to get some from babies for the moment because I have a 3 year old who probably wont be too keen on them at first! It would also make me feel more confident about them not going nuts and attacking her!
Im willing to travel a wee bit around the midlands kind of area.
So are there any active rat breeders in the west midlands who will have babies in the next couple of months?
I can't wait!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

there a cage of ratties in tamworth on the classifieds looking for a new home


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

You could try emailing the NFRS for a list of registered breeders: [email protected]. That's what I did for mine and I now have the loveliest, cuddliest fuzzies ever! Good luck with your search


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

You are going about it the right way. I have a young son so made sure I purchased from someone who bases their lines on temperament and health and I now don't have to worry at all about biting. I did find when babies they are a little difficult for small hands, but now very easy for my son to handle. 

I would also suggest getting bucks with someone so young as generally, though not guaranteed, they tend to be a lot more layed back and manageable.

You can often get babies from rescues also that have been handled well before going to new homes as many mums are abandoned when they are pregnant or give birth.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I think it really depends on the OP and the breeders lines as to which would be most suitable.

If you find a good breeder or rescue, you could ask to go along and meet some of their adults and see which sex you prefer.

I normally say bucks are cuddlier too, but more experienced breeders than me recommend does for first rats as they are less likely to become hormonal - but it really depends on their lines. Eg. my hooded line the bucks are very laid back, floppy and licky. My last capped litter before my current one all the girls were squawky, whereas the boys were incredibly laid back. All rats are different


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Ps. I'd also email the above email address for the list of breeders. But you still have to ask the breeder questions about their ethics and practises, as being on the list does not mean we are vetted in any way. Same goes for rescues - there are good and bad out there too.

West Midlands - not my area of geographical expertise, but there Mercury Stud down that way I know for sure, as I have two of the cuddliest lickiest soppiest boys ever from Becky at Mercury:
Mercury Stud - Home

My Benicio (top) and Kristof (bottom) come from Becky:

















They're a lot bigger now :lol2:


----------



## xxrachxx (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the Advice guys!
These aren't my first rats but it's been a while! 
I read that bucks can be more laid back. The last rats I had were all girls thought it would be nice for a change anyway! There will be just me and my daughter when we find a place to live, so we need a bit of manliness around the house! Lol! 
I never thought of babies from abandoned pregnant mums! 
Ive seen a few rescues up at the moment but I'm living with my parents at the moment in a very tiny house! I have 5 turtles 4 frogs 1 gecko 1 mantis and a tank of fish to move in! We haven't got any space for them but they're coming with me so I'm gonna have to start moving furniture! Hopefully within a few months I will be outta here and I'll have space for everyone!
I've seen a nice cage too! It's huge!
Can there be problems with keeping boys together like there can be with other animals?
Im getting far too excited now!
I'm posting this from an iPhone so I hope everything makes sense!
Thanks again!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Boys are usually no trouble together when you get them as youngsters, most breeders will only home in pairs (or singly to pair up with another same aged kitten from elsewhere). It gets trickier to intro as adults, never had a good adult male to adult male intro personally. Adult to kitten fine though.


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

You can and should keep boys in groups of two or more, three or four is a good number so they have more interactions :2thumb:

It's good to be looking before you are ready buy so you can find the right breeder and get on the waiting lists or frustrating waiting .... but then I am impatient :blush:

You will find most good breeders will ask you to fill out a questionaire, don't feel intimidated by it, it shows they are concerned and look out for their rats.


Lovely looking boys there Lisa :flrt:


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

am a rattery and am in suffolk


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Ive never had an adult male to adult male intro fail personally here, and thats including rescue rats.
Ive had a group of 26 bucks before, only 1 neutered in that group, with no squabbles, so it is entirely possible : victory:

Id get a trio of bucks for starters, but im obviously biased as i LOVE bucks :flrt:
No doubt GMR will hit and you will get more though!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I had a group of 15ish once, doesn't mean adult intros went well for me though. Just personal experience, and one shared by many - I didn't say impossible, just very hard. Not worth it IMO when you can get two youngsters or an established adult pair.


----------



## xxrachxx (Jan 1, 2009)

I was hoping to get 3 possibly 4 boys
But the other thing, is it possible to get 3-4 boys from the same litter? Or will breeders usually have 1 or 2 litters going at the same time?? I don't know how breeders work or how high the demand for them is? will I be queueing up for 6 months? :gasp: 
Im extremely impatient!!! I want them and I want them NOW!!:lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd contact a few breeders locally to you and see how you get on. Most breeders will have some sort of wait involved - I only speak for myself here but I dont have more than one litter at a time, and some of the people on my (very short) waiting list have had to wait a couple of months, because I dont always have rats ready there and then. Sometimes the timing of their contact co-incides with a big litter or cancellation so they are lucky and the wait isn't as long. But, for example, I've had people waiting for females for two litters, because I have two very small litters and then my current one of 10 bucks and 2 does (one of which I'm keeping, the other is going to another breeder). So people waiting for girls will have to wait til my next litter in the spring.

Some breeders breed on a much larger scale though - 2 litters at a time is common, some breed 3 or more but I've found breeding so many at once at least in my case means they dont get as much handling as I'd want them to and their temperaments suffer.

If you want big, healthy, cuddly breeder rats you have to be prepared for a wait. One very well known breeder has a waiting list up to 2 years long. This isn't the norm though - but a couple of months is, but it's still worth trying in case of cancellation. The great thing about waiting is that some breeders will send you regular updates of pregnant mum, then updates of the babies so you get to see them grow up - it's really much more fun than walking into a shop and picking one out, to find out it's bitey, prone to myco and potentially pregnant.

If you're really impatient though - try the rescues. They nearly always have babies and/or well handled adults in - it's a myth that all rescue rats are problem rats. Some will definitely need a more experienced home, but not all.

So my advice is - contact several breeders (let them know you're on more than one waiting list though - and be sure to let them know if you get rats elsewhere), dont be afraid to travel further or wait a while, and if time really is of the essence - get in touch with some rescues.

Good luck


----------



## xxrachxx (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for being so helpfull!
It makes a huge difference typing rattery into google rather than rat breeders!! 
I will email breeders and see what they say. My parents won't even let me buy the cage and leave it empty until I leave! I feel like a kid again! I am invading their house with reptiles though! I have to do what they say!
When it gets closer to the time that I can get some then I will post again so you can all answer my many many queries!!
Thanks again!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If you ever need any help, just shout/pm/email


----------



## alasia (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi, not sure if it's any good to you but all being well I should have some Siamese babies around late March/early April.

Like any good breeder my rats are all family pets, and any babies are treated as such until they go to their new homes - lots of cuddles etc.

I'm in Stafford, not sure how far that is from you, but if you're interested in going on the waiting list for my next litter, feel free to get in touch


----------

